# wscui.cpl missing (explorer.exe)



## SpacemanJoe (Jan 16, 2020)

Occasionally, I get notified the following under the header "explorer.exe - System Error":

"The program can't start because wscui.cpl is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."

What's this all about? What is wscui.cpl? What causes this? How does this affect my computer? What should I do about it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+S.* In th_e Search_ box type *CMD*, right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type exactly or copy and paste
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* and press Enter.
Once that is complete, type exactly
*SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------

